# Litter of 10 hooded rats - 7 male 3 female



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

My girlfriends rat had a litter of ten lovely black hooded rats. They will be a week old tomorrow (born on Sept. 9). No runts, all healthy and came from two healthy parents.

We still have *seven* homes we need to find. From what we can tell as of now (which isn't much) there are about 6-7 boys and 3-4 girls. When we know for sure I'll update and such.

If anyone lives in the Southern California area near Los Angelas then please consider adopting! If anything comes up I shall update. We will be ready to adopt out within the next 4-5 weeks when the rats are weaned.

Country: USA
State/Region: CA
City/Town: Santa Clarita
Number of rats: 10
Gender: (lister above)
Age(s): are one week, will be adopting at about five weeks
Name(s): none yet
Colours: Black Hooded
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: Too many!
Temperament: Very sweet
Medical problems: None 
Will the group be split: Most likely
Transport available: Pickup, possible drop off if close enough. Maybe a meet halfway
Other: (above)
URL of Pictures: coming soon
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: none


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Litter of 10 hooded rats*

Update: Colors coming in more clearly now and so are the genders.  Five black hooded rats, five agouti hooded rats. Four of the agoutis are boys, one girl. Three of the blacks are boys, two are girls. I can't get my photobucket to work so no pictures yet. >.<


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Litter of 10 hooded rats*

please read rules on posting in regards to title. you have 3 days to make the required adjustment or your post will be deleted.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Litter of 10 hooded rats*

Care to tell me what part I failed to do right? I can't find it.

Also, we've found that there are officially 7 boys and 3 girls. As a correction, two girls are agouti and only one is black.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Litter of 10 hooded rats*



MagicalLobster said:


> Care to tell me what part I failed to do right? I can't find it.
> 
> Also, we've found that there are officially 7 boys and 3 girls. As a correction, two girls are agouti and only one is black.


The information on how to correctly format your post is *here*.


----------

